# quote document for the software project



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi All, 

Can anybody pls tell me that how to write a quote document for the software project ??? I'm an independent contractor and working towards my first assignment which is a data entry application in VB/ Access. I want to write a doc outlining scope of the project and my compensation. Can anybody pls help ??? 

Thanks


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

huh??


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody pls tell me that how to write a quote document for the software project ??? I'm an independent contractor and working towards my first assignment which is a data entry application in VB/ Access. I want to write a doc outlining scope of the project and my compensation. Can anybody pls help ???
> 
> Thanks


It sounds like you want a "Bid/Proposal" document. 
I suggest you look at what is offered at www.buildersbook.com
form #201
These forms are great, Adobe Pro is used to modify the documents for use.
Hope this helps


----------

